# Real Life - Photo Thread



## Nathlas (17. Mai 2007)

Hiho  

Kennt ihr schon WoW-Faces Seite? Wenn nicht, dann wäre hier die 2. WoW-Face. ^^

Und wie siehts denn bei euch vor'm Rechner aus? 

Mache mal ein Beispiel:

Zum Bilder Hochladen ganz bequem und einfach, hier.

http://www.bilder-hochladen.net/
oder
http://www.imageshack.us/

Das bin Ich.

Mit meine Cousine am Flughafen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Beim Schwert training Iaido.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So wohne ich.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Meine Games >.<



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Meine katanas



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfG,

Nathlas




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## El Cachino (19. Mai 2007)

Das nenne ich mal eine RL_Wohnung eines wow zockers^^


----------



## Pordylox (19. Mai 2007)

Haha... Nathlas du fanboii

Me



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gerox (20. Mai 2007)

giiiievvvv KATANAS!!!!!


----------



## Thoa (20. Mai 2007)

Mein Aktuellstes:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So ein Thread fehlte btw hier auch mal. Also, lasst die Hosen runter, und zeigt euch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pordylox (20. Mai 2007)

Hosen runter? Ich möchte niemanden depressiv bzw. neidisch machen.


----------



## Monolith (20. Mai 2007)

Pordylox schrieb:


> Ich möchte niemanden depressiv bzw. neidisch machen.



Keine Angst, da wird sicherlich niemand neidisch werden  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nephlim (21. Mai 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ooookey ... das bin ich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


mit roten Haaren




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
n bissl sehr nah dran und verwackelt *gg* aber mit schwarz-lila Haaren

könnte so weiter machen, da meine Haarfarbe sich ständig wechselt *gg* aber will Euch net langweilen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Foto von der Zocker Wohnung hab ich leider jetzt nicht parat, aber da ich Konsolen sammle, könnt ihr es Euch ja vorstellen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pordylox (21. Mai 2007)

Bekomme ich den Hasen als Freund für meinen Katerchen? Nur so vorübergehend...


----------



## Nephlim (21. Mai 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich warne dich vor, ich habe nicht nur einen, sondern 4 Kerlchens von denen *g* und die sind net ganz ohne, denn die Rüpel haben meinen Kater unter Kontrolle, nicht andersrum  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 der Stinker kann nämlich sehr, sehr gut in Nasen beißen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Spitzname: Big Boss.


----------



## Pordylox (21. Mai 2007)

Mein Kater hat meine 5WG-Mitbewohner - mit seinem Shrek-2 blick - unter Kontrolle sowie meinen Kanarischen-Jagdhund und dessen Fressnapf... auch nicht ganz ohne. =]


----------



## TaZz (21. Mai 2007)

Mein relativ aktuelles Foto könnt ihr in meinem myBuffed Profil einsehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## AhLuuum (22. Mai 2007)

Hat wer was von Hosen gesagt?


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pordylox (22. Mai 2007)

1954 Wunder von Bern?


----------



## Nephlim (22. Mai 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ja, von "hosen runterlassen" wird hier gesprochen, net von anbehalten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## AhLuuum (23. Mai 2007)

Pordylox schrieb:


> 1954 Wunder von Bern?



2007 Bremen!


----------



## Pordylox (23. Mai 2007)

Cool. Wir laufen mit synthetik rum. :-(


----------



## Asfalot (23. Mai 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So sieht das vor dem Monitor aus.


----------



## Nephlim (24. Mai 2007)

Nice Foto 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Seid mal alle net so schüchtern, WIR WOLLEN MEHR!!!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shadowfly (24. Mai 2007)

Naja hab leider nur meine Handycam dabei 

Aber ok hier bin ich 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pordylox (24. Mai 2007)

Eher nicht so lebendig... :-/
Wieso kein Hexenmeister?


----------



## Shadowfly (24. Mai 2007)

Pordylox schrieb:


> Eher nicht so lebendig... :-/
> Wieso kein Hexenmeister?




hab schon einen (der ist nicht aufgeführt ^^) aber ich sags mal so er passt nicht so richtig zu meiner einstellung


----------



## Crisis (24. Mai 2007)

Joa ich&so^^



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nephlim (25. Mai 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 niiiiiice Bilder, kommt traut euch, es gibt hier noch mehr User 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Agapáo (25. Mai 2007)

Ich hab Pics von mir auf meiner Profilseite, ich sag nur, nicht schön- aber selten.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## downESIR (25. Mai 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Das is Dr. Moerbinho 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Centekhor (25. Mai 2007)

Haben Bild unter MyBuffed drin, dann muss reichen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nephlim (25. Mai 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ihr seid doch faule Socken *gg* rechtsklick auf eure Bildchens, URL kopieren und hier einfügen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Natürlich könnte man auch jeden User einzeln anklicken und hoffen mal ein Gesicht dazu zu sehen, hihi!

@downESIR: Nette Sonnenbrille, hehe!


----------



## Leigh (25. Mai 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Agapáo (25. Mai 2007)

Ok ok.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## downESIR (25. Mai 2007)

Nephlim schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> Ihr seid doch faule Socken *gg* rechtsklick auf eure Bildchens, URL kopieren und hier einfügen
> ...



Agree.

Danke, ja... die Sonnebrille mag ich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xineop (25. Mai 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Haare sind mittlerweile ein Stückchen länger.


----------



## Dreamworld (25. Mai 2007)

so dann werde ich mich auch mal überwinden *gg*

Das ist Artaxas in RL =)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Greetz Dreamworld


----------



## James_Ford (25. Mai 2007)

Hehe das Foto von Shadowfly ist ja der Hammer. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Hab es mir gesichert falls der Typ aufgrund seiner später Scharm es doch wieder entfernen sollte. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## cyco (26. Mai 2007)

Shadowfly schrieb:


> Naja hab leider nur meine Handycam dabei
> 
> Aber ok hier bin ich
> 
> ...



aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah hilfe

OMG !!!!


----------



## Centekhor (26. Mai 2007)

Nephlim schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> Ihr seid doch faule Socken *gg*


/signed ^^

Wunder mich grad, wieviele Mädels sich hier melden  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Leigh (26. Mai 2007)

Wieso denn das?


----------



## Pordylox (26. Mai 2007)

Was hat das Bild - in Beitrag 29 - meiner Freundin hier zu suchen? *rolleyes*


----------



## Angeleye163 (26. Mai 2007)

Ich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jazira (26. Mai 2007)

Das war ich letztes Jahr bei der Abiverleihung,hab mittlerweile aber wieder schwarze Haare!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shadowfly (27. Mai 2007)

cyco schrieb:


> aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah hilfe
> 
> OMG !!!!




Grins  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Obwohl ich die Reagion etwas übertrieben finden ;-)


----------



## Pordylox (27. Mai 2007)

Reagion? Ist das ein Emote?


----------



## Leigh (28. Mai 2007)

Pordylox schrieb:


> Was hat das Bild - in Beitrag 29 - meiner Freundin hier zu suchen? *rolleyes*


Bitte? Deine Freundin? Tut mir leid, aber sowas kann ich ja mal garnicht!
Was soll der Unsinn? >.<


----------



## Gahid (28. Mai 2007)

wunschdenken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pordylox (29. Mai 2007)

Neeiiin... Ähnlichkeit..


----------



## Leigh (29. Mai 2007)

Ja sicher. -.-
Zeig mir ein Foto, oder ich werd richtig sauer!


----------



## Bankchar (29. Mai 2007)

Nicht sauer werden, einfach "vertragen oder einigen" und dann is wieder Friede, Freude, Eierkuchen ;D


----------



## Deanzer (30. Mai 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



peng.


----------



## Jester~ (30. Mai 2007)

http://img49.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dsc00011xc3.jpg

http://img238.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dsc00010lh2.jpg

http://img508.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dsc00007hn3.jpg

bilder sind gestern nach dem sprayen und dem darauffolgenden jamming mit meinem neuen handy entstanden


----------



## Eligos (31. Mai 2007)

http://my.buffed.de/user/176711

Sonst können se immer spamen wenns um Bilder geht sind se ganz ruhig *g*


----------



## gold-9 (31. Mai 2007)

Dann binn ich auch mal dran....ist ein "bischen" komisch aber naja wenigstens etwas^^
IPB Bild



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lilynight (31. Mai 2007)

*Junge, junge....hmmmm^^schöne Bilder.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber das mit *Hose runter* mus nicht sein. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Grüße*


----------



## DaPwNzOriZiNg (1. Juni 2007)

--->KLICK


----------



## Monolith (1. Juni 2007)

Den nicht klicken, wenn ihr ihm nicht bei seinem "Gangsta-Online-Ich-Schmuggel Meine-Tollen-Links-Ins Forum-Und-Ziehe-Allen-Derbe-Gras-Ab-Spiel" helfen wollt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## gold-9 (1. Juni 2007)

@Monolith
Poste doch auch mal ein Pic von dir! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Monolith (1. Juni 2007)

gold-9 schrieb:


> @Monolith
> Poste doch auch mal ein Pic von dir!
> 
> 
> ...


 Kurz und knapp: Nö 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## gold-9 (1. Juni 2007)

Monolith schrieb:


> Kurz und knapp: Nö
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ...


----------



## Centekhor (1. Juni 2007)

Leigh schrieb:


> Wieso denn das?


Weil ich eigentlich nur Mädels kenne, die das ned machen ^^


----------



## DirrtyHaruka (2. Juni 2007)

Quasi "neu" hier und mach dann auch gleich mit.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wems net gefällt, guckt nicht hin  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## _Trident_ (2. Juni 2007)

gold-9 schrieb:


> Dann binn ich auch mal dran....ist ein "bischen" komisch aber naja wenigstens etwas^^
> [...]



Du siehst ja viel jünger aus als ich dachte^^ wie alt biste?


----------



## Monolith (2. Juni 2007)

Ein Klick auf sein mybuffed-Profil verrät dir das er 12 ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pordylox (2. Juni 2007)

"Poste ein Pic von Ihr"... was ist das denn? RL > VL


----------



## gold-9 (2. Juni 2007)

Monolith schrieb:


> Ein Klick auf sein mybuffed-Profil verrät dir das er 12 ist
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Genau...*g*


----------



## Amarillo (5. Juni 2007)

ISCHE

KLICK


----------



## Melfasa (5. Juni 2007)

das bin ich:

edit: ups hat nich geklappt, nja auch egal, wenn ein mod oder admin in der näheis, pls löschen


----------



## Thoraxos (26. April 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Night falls (26. April 2009)

Oh, ein Guido der Threadnekromantie betreibt.

EDIT:
Diese Aussage war völlig wertneutral.


----------



## Kangrim (26. April 2009)

Night schrieb:


> Oh, ein Guido der Threadnekromantie betreibt.




Naja das hier ist ein thema das immer Aktuell ist. Ich würde sagen threadnecromatie kann man nur auf Threads beziehen, die eine Fragestellung haben die schon beantwortet wurde.


----------



## Lillyan (26. April 2009)

Er hat Bilder von sich gepostet.... dies ist ein  Thread, in dem man Bilder von sich posten soll. Also vollkommen in Ordnung.

Und nun zurück zum Thema.


----------



## sTereoType (26. April 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Er hat Bilder von sich gepostet.... dies ist ein  Thread, in dem man Bilder von sich posten soll. Also vollkommen in Ordnung.
> 
> Und nun zurück zum Thema.


schade ,als ich im ticker sah das lillyan hier grad postet hab ich mich schon auf ein augenschmankerl gefreut^^


----------

